# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Nueva cuchillada al Tajo

## Ribereño 2

http://www.chtajo.es/Informacion%20C...%20B%20900.pdf

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo certifica que hoy se ha alcanzado el volumen embalsado conjunto de 900 hm3 en Entrepeñas y Buendía.

A partir de ahora el umbral mínimo no trasvasable por el Acueducto Tajo-Segura se establece de manera permanente en 400 hm3, según la Ley 21/2013, de 9 diciembre, de Evaluación Ambiental


Pues no, dan marcha atrás y eso que está hasta publicado:


En efecto el artículo 26 de la parte normativa del Plan [ de cuenca del Tajo] establece que no se podrán efectuar trasvases, en ningún caso, cuando las existencias en dichos embalses no superen los 400 hectómetros cúbicos. Tal agua excedentaria puede ser trasvasada . Sin embargo la Disposición transitoria única del Decreto advierte que la entrada en vigor de esa reserva se escalonará en el tiempo de forma que  este nuevo nivel se alcance a lo sumo en cinco años. La elevación desde los actuales 240 hm3 no trasvasables se hará a un ritmo de 32 hm3 anuales.
http://www.eldiario.es/clm/Arias-Can...248476072.html

Y todavía tienen en la web de la CHT el comunicado... es un escándalo absoluto.

Hasta donde tenemos que aguantar los ribereños del Tajo, ¿hasta cuanto?

----------


## Riebereño 2

Ni siquiera conceden la minucia de los 400 Hm3, que era una subida escasisima pero ni eso, otra fuente:

"La reserva de agua para los embalses de cabecera se retrasa cinco años"

".La reserva estratégica de 400 hectómetros cúbicos por debajo de los cuales no se podrá trasvasar no estará vigente hasta dentro de cinco años, según indica la disposición transitoria del documento que salió del último el Consejo de Ministros".

----------


## Ribereño 2

http://eldiadigital.es/not/98178/la_...sa_cinco_anos/

----------


## NoRegistrado

Cuchillada, pero trapera, vamos.
 El último regalito de Cañete.
Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Luengo dice que han esperado justo hasta que ha bajado de los 900 para aprobar el decreto.
http://www.lacerca.com/noticias/guad...-205810-1.HTML

A lo mejor ésta es la razón por la que han almacenado agua en Alarcón estando bastante lleno.

 De verdad, a ver si viene una sequía de las buenas y explota todo, porque ya es que hacen más trampas que en una película de chinos.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (16-abr-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

El que se ha puesto bueno es Miguel Ángel Sánchez. No lo copio, pongo el link:
http://golindelasenda.blogspot.com.e...o-de-puta.HTML

La verdad es que es vergonzoso que todavía se defienda lo ocurrido.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Luján

> El que se ha puesto bueno es Miguel Ángel Sánchez. No lo copio, pongo el link:
> http://golindelasenda.blogspot.com.e...o-de-puta.HTML
> 
> La verdad es que es vergonzoso que todavía se defienda lo ocurrido.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


El enlace está roto. Este parece ser el bueno: http://golindelasenda.blogspot.com.e...o-de-puta.html

Parece igual, pero las mayúsculas en HTML hacen que el tuyo no funcione.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Sí, es cierto, no lo comprobé después de publicarlo.
Gracias.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

Se han pasado, se ha pasado mucho este gobierno con nosotros, el SCRATS, su presidente están exultantes y con una prepotencia impresionantes, atentos a estos twitters entre M.A. Sánchez y el presidente Claver:

[...] Imagen editada, ver imagen http://i58.tinypic.com/2cgo6l0.jpg en el mensaje #15 de este mismo hilo.


Esto solo lo puede solucinar Europa.

----------


## No Registrado

Bueno, voy a poner de nuevo el artículo quitando completamente la frase del insulto (parece que quitando la palabra no era suficiente) a ver si así pasa la censura:

==================================================
Hay que ser 

Hay que ser un auténtico xxxxxxxxxx para pasar por Consejo de ministros el plan de cuenca del Tajo justo cuando los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía están con 886 hm3, han bajado de la cifra mágica de los 900 hm3 de reserva que automáticamente subiría la cifra no trasvasable de 240 a 400 hm3, que no es casi nada, pero es de lo poco favorable, si así se puede decir, que dejaba el nuevo plan.

Hay que ser un auténtico xxxxxxxxx para permitir que durante semanas Entrepeñas y Buendía se vaciaran a destajo, con un trasvase continuado de más de 26 m3/s, es decir, a una media de casi 70 hm3/mes. Se trasvasaba al máximo que daban los bombeos, mucho más de lo que entraba por el Tajo, se podían haber conectado a la vez dos abastecimientos completos a Madrid, dos Canales de Isabel II. Pero como veían que no era suficiente, para conseguir vaciar aún más la cabecera, el ministerio se permitía el lujo de soltar más agua de la cuenta por el propio Tajo, llegándose incluso algunos días a superarse la cifra de 9 m3/s en Aranjuez, todo un desusado lujo por estas tierras.

Hay que ser un auténtico xxxxxxxxxxxx para dilapidar el último ciclo húmedo de Entrepeñas y Buendía sólo para bajar el listón de los 900 hm3, así encaramos la primavera y el verano en la cabecera del Tajo al 36 %, mientras la media nacional se encuentra al 84 %, casi 50 puntos porcentuales más, casi nada. La cabecera del Tajo, aparte de ser el manadero del trasvase Tajo-Segura, es la garante de la gestión de al menos 38.000 km2 de la propia cuenca del Tajo, donde se ubican aparte de los territorios pobres de la hidrocolonia Castilla-La Mancha, la propia capital del Estado, la mayor aglomeración urbana del sur de Europa, y el mayor polo industrial de España.

Hay que ser un auténtico xxxxxxxxxx para parir un plan de cuenca amañado, sin por ejemplo caudales ecológicos en las tres mayores ciudades a pie de río en España (Aranjuez, Toledo y Talavera de la Reina), un plan de cuenca amputado elaborado a la absoluta conveniencia de los intereses privados del Levante, donde la participación pública ha sido una pantomima vergonzosa; y, por si fuera poco, darle dos o tres vueltas de tuerca con un Memorándum elaborado directamente por el grupo de presión que es la empresa privada de los regantes del trasvase Tajo-Segura, y empotrarlo sin ningún tipo de discusión en la ley de Evaluación de Impacto Ambiental, a última hora, con el mayor descaro y chulería. Y, encima, como tiro de gracia, también a última hora, con absoluta opacidad y haciendo uso del derecho de pernada político e hidrológico más nauseabundo que he visto, dar por bueno un Real Decreto de gestión de la cabecera del Tajo que de facto es un documento que finiquita el río, que deja las tajadas para el trasvase, y los huesos mondados para el propio Tajo. Una vergüenza, donde por ejemplo, sólo la lectura de la exposición de motivos hace sonrojar a cualquiera que tenga la más mínima idea de cómo funciona un río; donde se fija el máximo de agua que puede ir por el río, pero se deja abierta la compuerta para que se marche por el trasvase lo que haga falta. Repito: lo que políticamente en cada momento haga falta. Insisto: hay que ser un auténtico xxxxxxxxxx.

Hay que ser un auténtico xxxxxxxxxx para sostener que un río como el Ebro no tiene excedentes en su desembocadura, pero un río como el Tajo sí los tiene en su cabecera, pese a tener sobre la mesa cientos de datos informes y análisis del desastre de gestión que 35 años de Tajo-Segura han ocasionado al propio río, a su ecosistema pero también al tejido productivo y económico de sus orillas. No digo que al Ebro le sobre agua y al Tajo no. Digo que si no hay cojones para tocar el Ebro, ¿por qué sí el Tajo? ¿Porque tenemos a María Dolores de Cospedal, secretaria general del PP a tiempo completo y presidenta de Castilla-La Mancha a ratos y misas, que mira por su continuidad y escalada en Génova mucho más que por los intereses de Castilla-La Mancha? ¿Por qué esa doble vara de medir? ¿Por qué esas dos Españas, de primera y de tercera, la que se protege y la que se saquea? Ya está bien.

El que escribe esto ha seguido desde hace ocho años el actual ciclo de planificación hoy finiquitado por el Gobierno, y el anterior que condujo al plan del 98. Ha sido experto invitado en el Consejo del Agua de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo, y conoce la cara A y la cara B, la trastienda, la fachada y los callejones donde se acumula la basura, la mierda y la vergüenza de este plan de cuenca, que entrega el Tajo a los intereses especulativos de un determinado grupo de presión, muy bien organizado, y al que los políticos temen. Es vomitivo que el Sindicato Central de Regantes del Trasvase Tajo-Segura dicte la gestión del Tajo, no ya de su cabecera, sino de todo el río. Pero lo es más que dicte la política nacional del agua en España. En el Segura no hay un déficit estructural, lo que hay es una mafia perfectamente organizada y que se la permite mangonear al más alto nivel. Esto da el nivel de los gestores públicos del actual ministerio, y del anterior. Y da el nivel de la planificación hidrológica española. El plan del Tajo hoy ha nacido muerto. Pero todos los que hoy miran para otro lado, aplauden o repiten el mantra de lo buenos que somos en España con eso del agua, deberían reflexionar muy profundamente por qué se condena a un río, por qué nos pasamos la Directiva Marco del Agua, y el sentido común por el arco del triunfo con el Tajo. ¿Es el Tajo el río a sacrificar? ¿Lo seguimos manteniendo en su Guantánamo hidrológico? ¿Miramos a otro lado y nos tapamos la nariz cuando vamos a Toledo y vemos pasar una cloaca a cielo abierto? ¿Seguimos manteniendo en los papeles un trasvase del 85% de las aportaciones de la cabecera?

No. El plan del Tajo hoy nace muerto. Me podrán robar, pero nunca me podrán llamar traidor a mi tierra ni a mi río. Seguiré peleando por el Tajo. Por justicia, por convencimiento, por decencia, porque lo merece, porque sé que un día el río volverá, y nadie entonces se acordará de esa tropa de xxxxxxxxxxx que lo condenaron a ser un destierro y un estercolero durante décadas. El Tajo volverá. Estoy seguro. 
=============================================

NO HAY NI UN INSULTO, ya que para el señor moderador es más grave una palabra malsonante que lo que está pasando con el Tajo, he quitado todas las frases donde aparecía la palabra (supongo que quitar la palabra no era suficiente y me borraron el artículo), ahora supongo que será suficiente ¿o no?

----------


## No Registrado

Y decía en el mensaje que me han borrado, que M. A. Sánchez creía en Cospedal, pensaba que era una persona en la que se podía confiar, yo recuerdo haberle dicho, hace tiempo, que mucho cuidado con ella, que sus antecedentes eran de preocupar (Estatuto, etc) , pero no, él me dijo que se había reunido con ella varias veces, e incluso había apoyado algunas movilizaciones de la Plataforma por la defensa de los ríos Tajo y Alberche, desgraciadamente yo tenía razón.

Le pido a la moderación, si no es suficiente con quitar la frase entera donde aparece la palabra malsonante y decide volver a borrar el artículo de M. A. Sanchez que me indique que es lo que tengo que hacer para publicarlo, gracias.

----------


## No Registrado

Se me olvida decir que el artículo puesto es el que citaba Miguel y ponía el enlace correspondiente, artículo de MA Sánchez que creo que hay que leer y ver la impotencia, el disgusto y enfado que tenemos los defensores del Tajo por lo que están haciendo.

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> 
> NO HAY NI UN INSULTO, ya que para el señor moderador es más grave una palabra malsonante que lo que está pasando con el Tajo, he quitado todas las frases donde aparecía la palabra (supongo que quitar la palabra no era suficiente y me borraron el artículo), ahora supongo que será suficiente ¿o no?


Habiendo ya un enlace, que puso NoRegistrado, no es necesario copiar todo el texto. Quien quiera leerlo, puede acudir al enlace. Además, para escribir aquí hay que cumplir las normas. Son pocas y fáciles de seguir.

Por otro lado, con este mensaje te aviso de que voy a eliminar la imagen (ya que no se puede editar directamente en el foro, y no tengo tiempo para bajarla, editarla y resubirla) que has puesto de la cadena de tweets, pues ocurre lo mismo (mensaje #9 del hilo). Incumple una de las normas del foro. Si quieres, puedes ponerla de nuevo, editada, y/o con el enlace a donde poder ver dicha conversación. En cuanto esté, me encargaré de colocarla en el mensaje anterior.


Por último, no puedes aseverar nada de qué es más importante para tal o cual persona, y menos si no sabes ni siquiera quién es. Estoy convencido de que de entrada has creído que un moderador en particular ha sido el que ha borrado tu mensaje, y estás equivocado. No ha sido él, ni he sido yo. Ha sido otro de los moderadores.

Me hace gracia la ligereza con la que se usa la palabra censura en este país.

----------


## No Registrado

> Por último, no puedes aseverar nada de qué es más importante para tal o cual persona, y menos si no sabes ni siquiera quién es. Estoy convencido de que de entrada has creído que un moderador en particular ha sido el que ha borrado tu mensaje, y estás equivocado. No ha sido él, ni he sido yo. Ha sido otro de los moderadores.
> Me hace gracia la ligereza con la que se usa la palabra censura en este país.


En el mensaje no había insulto, los quité y puse x, tú no puedes aseverar nada sobre quien creo yo que es el moderador que lo ha quitado, en realidad me importa bien poco, sé que el único que estaba aparentemente es Sergi por lo que imagino que fue él, pero como digo no creo que sea importante cual de los moderadores sea el que lo ha hecho.

Diccionario RAE:
Acepción 2:
2. f. Nota, corrección o reprobación de algo.

Te hará gracia, pero es exáctamente lo que quería decir y lo que ha pasado.
Corregiré la imagen.

----------


## No Registrado

Bueno, en el mensaje anterior quería decir Diccionario RAE, "censura".




Esta es la imagen, te agradezco que la cambies, un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

He borrado ese mensaje y borraré todos aquellos que no cumplan las normas del foro.

Nosotros como moderadores del foro tan sólo podemos hacer cumplir las normas a los mensajes que se publican, no podemos hacer nada en lo relativo a la situación del Tajo ni de cualquier otro río, para eso están los políticos, así que no juzgue sobre lo que para nosotros es más grave.

----------


## NoRegistrado

La que se está liando el twitter.
Yo no sé utilizarlo, solo leo, pero es tremendo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

Tenía yo razón, era Sergi1907. Pero como digo lo de menos es el nombre del moderador. Y realmente no sé qué norma se saltaba el mensaje que me ha borrado, quité todos las palabras mal sonantes. 

Y se equivoca, usted, desde mi punto de vista, nosotros somos lo que tenemos que exigir a los políticos lo que han de hacer, el problema de la Democracia española es que los políticos no sirven a los intereses de los electores si no a los suyos propios y nosotros tenemos que cambiar esto, creo que el caso del trasvase del Ebro es bien claro, la población aragonesa se levanta contra lo que le querían imponer y consigue hasta que Cañete acabe diciendo que en el Ebro no hay excedentes.

----------


## No Registrado

> La que se está liando el twitter.
> Yo no sé utilizarlo, solo leo, pero es tremendo.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.



El problema es que Twitter es sólamente una red social que nos muestra la situación, el problema es que se está liando con la gente que queremos al Tajo. Esta vez se han pasado porque sigue publicado en la página de la CHT que la reserva está en vigor.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> El problema es que Twitter es sólamente una red social que nos muestra la situación, el problema es que se está liando con la gente que queremos al Tajo. Esta vez se han pasado porque sigue publicado en la página de la CHT que la reserva está en vigor.


 Es que yo creo que la CHT no está en nada de acuerdo. Ya habrán tenido que tragar bastante y ahora ésto. Deberían levantar un poco la voz y demostrar que están ahí para gestionar el Tajo y no por la poltrona.

 Saludos Miguel. Y tranqui...

----------


## No Registrado

Sí, pero ya sabes quien dirige la CHT y lo poco que cuentan los técnicos (que no se venden al político), realmente sorprende que siga ahí la nota de prensa diciendo que entra en vigencia la reserva de 400 Hm3.

Si, tenemos que tranquilizarnos, pero es que es tan dificil con lo que está pasando... pero tienes razón.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Sé quien la dirige, ahora mismo debería dimitir si le quedara algo de dignidad.

 El momento es duro y grave, pero la razón es más consistente con la tranquilidad.

Jojo, ahora ha entrado otro a twitter con Claver, le ha puesto una foto de un mapa o algo, no lo puedo ver bien. Y algunos ya hacen parodias trolles, jo,jo,jo:
https://twitter.com/AguaParaMi
La solución para los peces el Tajo.
https://twitter.com/AguaParaMi/statu...315584/photo/1

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Ribereño 2

Pues yo desde luego prefiero que alguien se tome el tiempo de poner algo aquí y no tener que verlo en una página fuera, decía el otro día que cuando das al google y metes cualquier info del trasvase y en seguida sale este foro, supongo que eso es lo mejor para un foro.

Por eso, aunque me consta que se puede dar al link para verlo, pongo aquí la nota de prensa del Ministerio de A. A. y Medio Ambiente, CHT. Supongo que antes o despues lo tendrán que quitar, pues que quede constancia aquí:

----------


## Ribereño 2

Lo que no entiendo es si la ley esta de evaluación ambiental está por encima del decreto del plan del Tajo, como es posible que ahora el mismo Ministerio se eche atrás, una vez publicada la ley? no habría que hace caso a la ley? 
No entiendo nada, la verdad.

----------


## No Registrado

> Lo que no entiendo es si la ley esta de evaluación ambiental está por encima del decreto del plan del Tajo, como es posible que ahora el mismo Ministerio se eche atrás, una vez publicada la ley? no habría que hace caso a la ley? 
> No entiendo nada, la verdad.


He mirado esto un poco por encima y la verdad es que resulta incomprensible para todos:

La Disposición transitoria segunda de la Ley de Evaluación de Impacto Ambiental (la famosa Ley en la que metieron el Memorandum) prevé, efectivamente, un periodo transitorio de 5 años para llegar al aumento de 240 Hm3 a 400 Hm3 (lo que representa un mísero 6% de más de reservas, no lo olvidemos) sin embargo en el apartado tres dice literalmente:

""si en el  inicio o en cualquier momento del período transitorio se alcanzase un  nivel de existencias embalsadas de 900 hectómetros cúbicos, tanto el  nuevo nivel de referencia de 400 hectómetros cúbicos como la curva de  condiciones excepcionales entrarían en vigor de forma inmediata". A principios de Marzo se alcanzó esa cifra y entonces, según dice la Ley, la CHT sacó el comunicado de prensa que se ha puesto en este hilo.

¿Entonces donde está el problema?

El Ministerio saca el 11/04 esta otra nota de prensa en la que dice:
"Define, asimismo, un régimen transitorio para incrementar, de forma paulatina, los volúmenes mínimos de agua que deberán tener almacenados los embalses de cabecera (Entrepeñas y Buendía) para dar respuesta a las demandas de abastecimiento y riego de la cuenca. El volumen mínimo se incrementará desde los 240 hm3 actuales a los 400 hm3 en un plazo máximo de cinco años."
Nota de prensa:
http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-323729-16

Y el problema es que ese mismo día 11/04 el Ministerio ha aprobado el Real Decreto del plan de Cuenca, y se ve claramente que han estado esperando a que bajara de esos 900 hm3 para publicarlo,  justo cuando E+B se ponen en 886 Hm3 sacan el Decreto, por lo que es claro lo que piensan hacer. Para cualquiera que estamos metidos en el mundo del Derecho, esta forma de legislar es un engaño, una trampa completa al ciudadano, pocas veces se pueden ver en el legislador situaciones tan tramposas como ésta, yo no recuerdo ninguna la verdad. Primero incrustan el Memorandum en una Ley que no tiene nada que ver, una Ley que regula los estudios de impacto ambiental, meten la nueva regulación sobre el Tajo a la que no le hacen el estudio de impacto ambiental. Y luego por supuesto estan esperano a sacar el Decreto cuando conviene a los regantes murcianos sacarlo. Pero la legalidad tiene unos principios que no pueden saltarse a la torera y ya lo hemos visto en otras Leyes en otros ámbitos, luego llega Europa y hay que dar marcha atrás de estos disparates legales con grandes problemas y escándalos.

Porque es un disparate legal que se pretenda que un Decreto sea contradictorio a la Ley y pretendan darle un rango superior, es tal disparate que no sé por donde van a salir, pero la verdad es que estamos ya curados de espanto, estos políticos ya vemos que se creen que están por encima de la Ley.

----------

